# Sabatier conversion



## chefcomesback (Apr 29, 2014)

I wanted to have a sabatier for a long time but their handles and the bolster were a deal breaker for me. Here is my first and very amateur sabatier conversion 









Also it is my first attempt of making making western handle








The handle and saya are made from tiger maple and brown mallee burl







It has many beginners mistakes and will end up getting gifted to a friend or so , but overall it was a good learning experience . At the end I ran out of patience and called it a day , I have a gyuto project with western handle, hopefully that will turn out better

Mert



Sent from my iPhone using Kitchen Knife Forum


----------



## jared08 (Apr 29, 2014)

I think it looks good! I'd be proud to make dinner with it


----------



## Benuser (Apr 30, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## RavenMad (Apr 30, 2014)

very clean work, mate!


----------



## Geo87 (Apr 30, 2014)

Looks great! What kind of Sab is that? Much nicer than the standard handles


----------



## scotchef38 (Apr 30, 2014)

That looks great.Nice job.


----------



## chefcomesback (Apr 30, 2014)

Geo87 said:


> Looks great! What kind of Sab is that? Much nicer than the standard handles



Thank you , it was the reason I did this rehandle project along with giving a hidden tang western handle try . It's a Sab from evil bay , I don't see myself doing this again to put it nicely 


Sent from my iPhone using Kitchen Knife Forum


----------

